# Can anyone id this CA/SA



## welsher7 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Chocalate cichlid. Likely Hypselecara temporalis, but could possibly be Hypselecara coryphaenoides.


----------



## welsher7 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you, that is what I thought but wasn't 100% on it.


----------

